# Holden Cruze and the Cruze



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The Holden Cruze is made in a different factory and in a different country so even parts that look the same could have minor differences that aren't obvious. An example is the front side lights are in a different place, Chev in front of the wheel, Holden in front of the front doors. Also the air intake under the front bumper is larger in the Holden. If you have the means to make alterations you may get things to fit, the risk is up to you?

Check out my garage so you can estimate what would fit.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for the help Aussie


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

I can answer your question. I ordered the Irmscher grille for the Holden Cruze (I think it's for the SRI-V edition) for my Asian Cruze manufactured in the GM Daewoo factory in South Korea. Cut the horizontal bar across my stock bumper to fit the Cruze. Unfortunately, it turns out the Holden grille is slightly shorter; it's not noticeable from the pictures or even if you visually compare the two, but when you try to put it in there's a gap at the bottom of the grille as it's smaller than the Chevy Cruze grille. I'm going to bring it to a bodykit shop to customize the bumper to fill in the gap.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

How much of a gap is there and did the mounts line up??

Here's the one I was looking at getting.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

View attachment 57233
If you look closely it looks to me like the taper of the sides is different? I placed the pictures side by side and the angle to the headlight angle looks a bit different. Also the Korean Cruze is again made in a different factory and it is an older model as well.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah, the grille size is slightly different for the Holden Cruze. You might have better luck getting something from the Daewoo Cruze (J300 / Lacetti Premiere); however, while the size and shape is going to be more similar to the other Chevy Cruzes, the mountings may be different and the shape may still be slightly different, so you'll have to take the risk of customizing it still.

In my case, I liked the Irmscher grille design for the Holden Cruze; there's a similar rip-off design from China for the Cruze manufactured in GM's Shanghai factory but it didn't look as nice or as well-manufactured. That said, if I had realized the Holden Cruze grille shape and size was different I might have gone that route instead to save me the trouble.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

This is what the Holden Cruze Irmscher grill looks like on a Chevy Cruze, without the bumper modified yet, for those who are interested. (Click on the photo to view it full-sized.)


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

wow, that looks like a good 1.5-2 inch gap. the design looks nice though.


----------

